# Florida wild hogs? FWC says swine brucellosis is a concern.



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

So I (finally) got a hunter hookup, after a lot of Craigslist ad renewing, and I'm going to be getting the scraps, organs, bones, and carcass of at least one deer this weekend. He also said that he goes hog hunting and would be willing to give me a whole hog as well as the remnants from other hogs that he gets. Hogs are a really big issue here in Florida, so having a hookup for that means that I could get a very consistent (and big) supply of hog meat. I'm going to be ordering a deep freezer very soon to freeze the deer for a month, and CWD has not been reported in Florida.

I did say that I could take the hogs because I figure that I can either deep freeze it for a month or cook up the meat to give Archer. He's allergic to chicken so getting a hookup for something not-chicken is awesome. I looked up the Florida FWC information on wild hogs and they mentioned swine brucellosis as a concern. And that the bacteria that causes brucellosis cannot be killed by freezing, only thorough cooking. Is that something I should be concerned about with feeding it to Archer? I know dogs are really resilient to stuff that would make a humane really sick, but is brucellosis of any extra concern? I specifically didn't see anything mentioning swine brucellosis so I want to make sure to cover my bases before adding that to Archer's food.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I would be more concerned with trichinosis. I would not feed it raw- keep the meat and cook it, still worth feeding to the dog (or yourself!), just a few extra steps to balance it.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey, congratulations to you! Where in Florida are you? I'm in South Florida and could only wish for deer. Traveler is sensitive to turkey, chicken, pork, etc. I have only been feeding supermarket beef and lamb. If you end up with an overabundance, let us know


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Contact the county extension office within the county the hog will be harvested from. You will get a lot of good information from them.


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Hey, congratulations to you! Where in Florida are you? I'm in South Florida and could only wish for deer. Traveler is sensitive to turkey, chicken, pork, etc. I have only been feeding supermarket beef and lamb. If you end up with an overabundance, let us know


I'm in Gainesville, so I'm right in the thick of agricultural Florida (never thought I'd be happy to say that until now). I know that's quite a distance from South Florida, but if you're ever in the area, you're welcome to get whatever extra I have!


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

atravis said:


> I would be more concerned with trichinosis. I would not feed it raw- keep the meat and cook it, still worth feeding to the dog (or yourself!), just a few extra steps to balance it.


Cooking it would be fine with me if it meant I could give Archer something new. I'm assuming though (out of my own ignorance), this still counts as a pork protein right? Or is it significantly different enough to consider it a different protein? I'm trying to make sure I will be getting him enough variety in proteins since he's allergic to chicken.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, Sterlingmaloryarcher! You're about 5 hours north of us. I'll send you a PM with my phone number just in case you ever do get too much of a good thing

It's pretty tough for those of us with dogs allergic to chicken. I still can't figure that out. I read beef is the number one allergen.

Thanks!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

If you ever visit an egg 'factory' or chicken farm and see how even human grade chicken and eggs are raised, you wouldn't wonder any more about why many dogs can't eat chicken.

Susan


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh boy, I guess I don't have to confess I'm a city girl:blush:


----------

